

Ask PG: HN Karma histogram? - peteforde

All discussions about the relative value of HN karma aside, I'd find it very interesting to see a histogram of the distribution of karma values across registered users. It'd be a counterpart to the leader board at http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders that would be interesting to track over time.<p>My request is inspired by http://www.pandamatak.com/people/anand/blog/2008/01/on_data_analysis.html which I found via a link on HN this afternoon.
======
iwr
A civilization reaching the stage of the computational revolution stands on
the event horizon of a Singularity; some cultures call it Ascendancy. What it
matters is that once that stage is reached, they may disappear altogether, for
reasons unknowable to pre-ascended minds.

Likewise, the leaderboard only contains pre-ascended individuals (Paul Graham
has a higher karma, but is not listed). From the listing we may assume the
ascendancy limit lies somewhere in the vicinity of 50K karma.

